# Bessacarr E 540



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Does anyone on here have a Bessacarr E540 and if so what do you think of it. 
We currently have an Elddis Autostratus CK with an end bathroom, we like this layout but would rather have the twin sofas to make two single beds as in Bessacarr E540. Is there any other that has a similar layout - arrangement?


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi , We have a 540 and think the end washroom is brilliant.
It gives you loads of space to shower and get changed without having to close any blinds etc. in the living area. We also use the two settees as single beds as this allows one to get up in the night without disturbing ones partner. Also the wardrobe in the washroom gives loads of storage space.
My only complaint is that the supplied table is far to large and cumbersome (why Swift think that you need a table that will seat 6 in a 2 berth van is beyond me)I eventually made a smaller model that fits exactly into the storage cupboard,much better.
Van is now 2 years old and apart from having the modifications to cure the judder problem, which on our van was none existant anyway, we have had no problems. Super van!!!
Crimpleken


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Crimpleken, The rear bathroom and sofas would work the same way for us, a part of getting older I guess. Because I have had a laryngectomy it makes showering difficult especially as site showers are usually fixed head and always too high for me.
We have not yet actually seen one up close and being way down here in West Cornwall makes looking at anything an adventure. 
There is a 540 for sale at Exeter which is 100 miles from here which we might be able to get a look at this weekend.
What sort of mpg do you get? If you do not mind me asking as we get close to 30mpg from or Elddis, is yours 6 speed?
Harry


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi,
Mine is 130 multi jet with 6 speed gearbox. I can get 30mpg If I am trying and keeping the speed down .
Ken


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the info Ken and aint it hard being careful?

Harry


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Cornishaich said:


> Does anyone on here have a Bessacarr E540 and if so what do you think of it.
> We currently have an Elddis Autostratus CK with an end bathroom, we like this layout but would rather have the twin sofas to make two single beds as in Bessacarr E540. Is there any other that has a similar layout - arrangement?


I might have this all wrong but the 540 for sale in Martins of Exeter looks like the equivalent of my 2008 Bolero. If it is, the van is about 6.5m long and the sofas are nowhere near long enough to sleep as a single bed unless you are sub 5ft tall.

I think the 2009 models saw a change in layout with the sofas extended. I'm guessing this may be the model that crimpleken has as he does use them for sleeping.

As I say I may well be wrong but it's worth checking before you drive to Exeter.


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Philoaks
I had a look at the layout of the Bolero and yes it does look similar.
I would call before going up to view but I may not of bothered to ask about the length of the sofa. So I thank you and if they are too short I owe you a big drink.
Thanks again.
Harry


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

No problem Harry!

These 2 links give you an idea of the difference between the models

http://www.becksmotorhomes.com/vehicle/2007-bessacarr-e540-elegance/

http://www.becksmotorhomes.com/vehicle/2010-bessacarr-e540-elegance

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi 
You are correct about the length of the settees, however we 
rotate the front seats to lengthen the beds. I am 6ft tall and cannot reach the end of the beds.
Ken


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

I have also found out the Swift/Ace Airstream 630EW is also more or less the same spec and layout.
These three below look as if they are almost interchangable but then they are all built by the swift group (arn't they?)
E540 Elegance
Ace Airstream 630EW
Swift Bolero 630EW

Harry


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

yes they are harry, the only differences being the internal colour schemes really, the biggest change was in the different model years, my 630EW is under 7mtrs but the new bolero/Bessie i believe are just over 7mtrs, bathroom layout is different and one of the settees is longer now.

Regards
Andy


----------

